# Earthlink's Protection Control Center



## NCGAL (Jun 30, 2005)

I love bundled Antivirus software, so I couldnt resist trying Earthlink's Protection Control Center. Included is Antivirus/Spyware Scanner & remover, firewall & scam blocker. I had to choose which antivirus to remove from my computer so I dumped Avast to try Earthlinks. While surfing the net, I had popups like crazy. The earthlink & internet explorer pop up blocker is turned on? 

Anyway what do you think Earthlinks Protection? Should I pass & go back to AVAST?

Thanks:tongue:


----------



## poet (Dec 24, 2005)

*Single Programs are usually best...*

It has been my experience that usually bundled up programs don't work that well. :sad: Usually a program that deals with a certain aspect like spyware, adware, viruses, ect is usually best. Popups also depend on what type of browser you're using. Hope this helped. :grin:


----------



## poet (Dec 24, 2005)

*Forgot...*

Oh I forgot that usually for me single programs work (free programs). There are programs out there you can buy which might be better, I wouldn't know.


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

Earthlink=Junk

Keep in mind these companys Do NOT make there own product. They use other products and rename them. For example Earthlink's whole anitspyware solution is really Aluria's product...renamed with some Eartlink eye candy. Same goes for the stuff AOL peddles.

I've always used single programs from well known companys which yield the following results in the last 2 years....

1. No Popups....ever
2. No Spyware or Virus
3. No Trojans
4. No Slowdowns

So they work well...

Here's my helpful 'Clean' speech which I think you were given after your last issue...

Please visit *Microsoft's Window's Update Page* and install the latest service packs, patch’s and security updates for your system.


*Recommended Protection Programs*

Now that you are clean, to help protect your computer in the future I recommend that you get the following free programs: 

*SpywareBlaster* to help prevent spyware from installing in the first place.
*SpywareGuard* to catch and block spyware before it can execute.
*IESpy-Ad* to block access to malicious websites so you cannot be redirected to them from an infected site or email.
*WinPatrol* to monitor any changes that programs make to the registry.

If you do not have a firewall, here are 4 free ones available for personal use:


*ZoneAlarm*
*Avast Antivirus/firewall*
 * Tiny Personal Firewall *
*OutPost Firewall*

In today’s world you *MUST* have an Antivirus program. If you do not have one, here are 3 *FREE* ones available for personal use:


 * Grisoft AVG Anti-Virus System * 
 * Alwil Avast 4 Home Edition* 
 * Softwin BitDefender Free Edition Version 8*



In light of your recent issue, I'm sure you'll like to avoid any future infections. Please take a look at these well written articles 
 *HOW DID I GET INFECTED IN THE FIRST PLACE?* 
 *THE ANTI-SPYWARE TUTORIAL* 
 *MAKING INTERNET EXPLORER SAFER*

Please stay safe out there and take the helpful advice that’s been given. The goal here is to prevent the *adware/spyware/virus/worms* from getting on the system in the first place.


----------



## poet (Dec 24, 2005)

I would have to agree with Micro Bell. I didn't know if we could post program recommendations but I would agree with the following because I have used them and they work well...

1)Zone Alarm-firewall
2)Avast-anti-virus
3)Adware- spyware protection
4)Spybot- spyware protection
5)Spyware Blaster- monitioring spyware program

You can notice that there are three different spyware protecting programs. This is because some programs won't detect what another spyware program can. Hopefully you have enough "computer juice" to run these. Hope I helped.


----------



## NCGAL (Jun 30, 2005)

Thank you for your replies! 

I do have a couple more questions:

1. Is AVG always protecting me? Im using the Free one.
2. I have a Linksys router & was told it has a firewall built in?

fter I posted this, I downloaded recommended Antivirus

AVG Free Edition
Spyware Blaster

*I already had* running
MS Antispyware
Adaware
Spybot
CWShredder
CCleaner
Cleanup


----------



## poet (Dec 24, 2005)

No Problem. Now, your router may have a firewall but it never hurts to have a 'just in case' firewall. And yes AVG is always protecting just so as long as it's on. You can check this in the control center under resident shield.


----------

